# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Авиация

## Banderlogen

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


--------[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]---------

----------


## Banderlogen

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

А первую энциклопедию можно как-нибудь запустить, или по папкам ползать?

----------


## Banderlogen

> А первую энциклопедию можно как-нибудь запустить, или по папкам ползать?


открывай в браузере index.html из корня, или я его в архив не кинул?

----------


## Jemal

Разобрался, спасибо

----------


## Banderlogen

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Nietzsches

спасибо,Бандерлоген) скачал.Сча буду созерцать.

----------


## Jemal

В России разрабатывают «летающую тарелку» 	  

Российские специалисты работают над созданием уникального летательного аппарата под названием «Локомсканер». 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Своими очертаниями он напоминает «летающую тарелку». По словам разработчиков, диаметр машины будет 250 метров, высота - около 100 метров. Гигант сможет брать на борт до полутора тысяч тонн груза. 

Аппарат сочетает в себе возможности самолета, вертолета и аэростата: может двигаться по прямой, разворачиваться, зависать в нужной точке, совершать вертикальную посадку. 

Форма «летающей тарелки» обеспечивает гиганту хорошую устойчивость даже при сильных порывах ветра. Все эти качества делают его незаменимым для работы в труднодоступных районах. 

По словам одного из разработчиков Игоря Трифонова, возможности «Локомосканера» уже привлекли внимание потенциальных заказчиков в России и за рубежом. 

Кроме нефтегазовых концернов, которые планируют с помощью аэростата перевозить буровые комплексы, аппаратом заинтересовались МЧС, Министерство обороны России и французская компания, занимающаяся запуском спутников.

----------


## Asteriks

Вот аэрографии немножко:

----------


## Banderlogen

Segodnya kakoj-to negodyaj na temnom perednemotornom samolete proletel pod zh/d mostom v Rechice.
Podozrenie palo na samolet OAO Belavionica. Odnako obvinenia sniaty vvidu nesootvetsviya opisania narushitelia dannomu samoletu.
Vedetsya rassledovanie.

----------


## Banderlogen

Вобщем дело такое. Пресса об этом случае, наконец, узнала. По Першаму заметка в новостях была о неопознанном летающем 

Всего-то месяц прошел.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Вылет ТУ-154 из Минск-2

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]       Подготовка к вылету
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Панель управления бортинженера. ВСУ(вспом. силовая установка) запущена.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Милиция нашла самолет, который тайно летал в Гомельской области*
_1 сентября 2009 » Общество
interfax.by_
Сотрудники транспортной милиции Гомельской области обнаружили самолет, на котором неизвестный пилот совершил несанкционированный полет над некоторыми районами области.
"Самолет обнаружен, есть подозреваемый", - сообщили агентству "Интерфакс-Запад" в УВД на транспорте Гомельской области.
"Подозреваемым в совершении несанкционированного полета является бывший военнослужащий, который в настоящее время работает в коммерческой фирме", - рассказали в УВДТ.
От других комментариев по данному факту в управлении отказались.
Как ранее сообщало агентство со ссылкой на УВДТ, несколько недель назад неизвестный на летательном аппарате совершил несанкционированный полет над деревней Белое болото в Речицком районе, а также пролетел под железнодорожным мостом в Гомельском районе.
По утверждению очевидцев, это был одномоторный самодельный самолет темно-синего цвета, рассказали в УВДТ.
Полет летательного аппарата видели местные жители и работники военизированной охраны Гомельского отделения Белорусской железной дороги, которые и сообщили в милицию, уточнили собеседники агентства.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## АВИАТОР

Интересный сайт, всё самолёты в реале: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## .29

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В рамках празднования Дня гражданской авиации Национальная авиакомпания «Белавиа» предоставляет каждому посетителю своего сайта [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] уникальную возможность осуществить виртуальный тур по авиапарку Национального авиаперевозчика.

----------

